# Sweet Potato Question



## Sicilian (Apr 8, 2006)

Now me, I just discovered sweet potatoe's after year's of my family eating them. I love pumpkin pie's etc, so I fell in love with this. Now im craving one for lunch, but I have to leave at 12:30, and wont be home til 2 or so. So I usually bake them at 375 for 1 hour, and there moist, still, and that's how I like it. But today I have an extrea 30 minutes, and i'd like it done at 2. So would 325 degrees for 1 hr 30 minute's, be good? What do you think.


----------



## Diane1415 (Apr 23, 2006)

I take it your oven doesn't have a timed function where you can have it automatically turn on and off. 
I would go with 300 and don't forget to coat it librally with butter or oil to prevent it from drying out or you could fry it as you would American fries.


----------



## desertland (May 10, 2006)

You can also cut the potato... it's not quite as much fun to eat, but it tastes just as good


----------



## Hungry (May 11, 2006)

*Sweet Potato*

No worry about drying out!
Pop it into the microwave, after oiling and  poking a couple place with a fork. Select the Potato setting. If you don't have the Potato setting, cook on HI for 3 -5 minutes.
Give it a little squeeze after the cycle.  If it's to hard give it another minute. Wrap in foil until ready to eat.

I like mine with a little salt, a ton of butter and a pinch of brown sugar.

Enjoy,
Charlie


----------



## Dove (May 11, 2006)

This is my favorite Veg. !! I love to bake a dozen and eat them ice cold right out of the ref. for breakfast until they are gone.
Dove


----------



## Dawnsey (May 11, 2006)

My boyfriend taught me this:  

Cut a peeled sweet potato into good-sized chunks.  Parboil until just barely fork tender.  Drain, and coat in salt and pepper.  While they are boiling, preheat a roasting pan with enough vegetable oil to coat the pieces.  Bake at about 400 degrees for about an hour - turn the pieces over after they've carmelized on one side.  Lovely!


----------



## mudbug (May 11, 2006)

This is so simple and yet I had never heard of it before reading about it in the food section of the paper the other day:

Bake your sweet potatoes as usual.  When they are done, pinch them open and sprinkle the tops with mini-marshmallows and run back in the oven until the marshmallows melt a bit.


----------



## Robo410 (May 11, 2006)

I like my sweets the way I like my whites...balsamic vinegar, salt and pepper.


----------

